# bow press



## Ncormier86 (Sep 11, 2018)

interested in purchasing a bow press to setup my own bows with thinkin of a used sure loc any suggestions?


----------



## ktquinn44 (Dec 19, 2012)

Ez green

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldemann (Feb 20, 2019)

Just got this yesterday, it's expensive but worth every penny. The quality of the build is unbelievable .


----------



## clintbc13 (Dec 16, 2009)

Looks great


----------



## jjkar15 (Dec 3, 2019)

I hadn't heard of them before. Very nice. http://www.archerybowpress.com/index.html


----------



## Rat (Jun 19, 2004)

A Sur-Loc Pro (with the wheels) is a great press, will press anything out there and very safe. 
I use a Specialty Archery Pro Press and Pro Draw, expensive but worth every penny. 
I have used EZ Green (with power) and it works well; if I only worked on my own bows I might use this one only. I don't really like how the draw board sets up on those though. 
The Bowa Constrictor is another great press, and I like how the draw board sets up on that one as well, very similar to the Pro Draw.

A friend bought a Sur-Loc press, the old style with just the limb pegs, and we converted it using the Specialty Archery Pro Press kit and it works great. If you can get an original Sur-Loc cheap enough it's a good deal. 

I'm a coach and the tech for my club and friends, so when a bow goes on a press it is usually for strings and tuning purposes; which is why I like the onboard draw boards of the Pro Press and the Bowa Constrictor.

The EZ series is definitely faster when doing normal stuff like installing peep, changing strings etc.; and if all I did was my own stuff I would probably have one of those with their draw board and pivoting set up. I do enough that I want an all in one machine (press and draw board) but not enough to need an EX press for normal everyday stuff like a shop would. 

I think for most people an EZ with either their draw board or a separate draw board will work for most anything.


----------



## kman802 (Nov 12, 2011)

what do they dip the fingers in


----------



## MtnOak (Feb 7, 2016)

Ez green


----------



## BFLORES85 (Feb 1, 2017)

i have a ez green as well


----------



## BFLORES85 (Feb 1, 2017)

but i only work on my own bow and my kids


----------



## 4194bowhunter (Jan 2, 2020)

I have Specialty Archery with Pro Draw. Love it.


----------



## Puck59 (Jan 22, 2016)

get a LCA ez green and dont look back


----------



## Hoag30o6 (Aug 29, 2017)

will the ez green work with more parallel libs like on a pse mach 1?


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Hoag30o6 said:


> will the ez green work with more parallel libs like on a pse mach 1?


Any linear bow press, with adjustable angle fingers, you adjust the angle of the fingers so that the fingers on the press contact 1-inch of the limb tips or less, and then, you will be fine.


----------



## anb5298 (Mar 23, 2020)

Ez-Green


----------



## rapids (Feb 28, 2003)

Bought a LCA EZ Press from Fulcrum Archery a few years ago and has worked great for me.


----------



## 17hidalgo (Oct 22, 2015)

LCA EZ Press


----------



## vihoma (Apr 11, 2019)

Bowmaster G2 field press and a Beiter Bow Vice...:embara:


----------



## wpvince (Jul 27, 2007)

Last chance by fsr


----------



## theaknatural (May 19, 2014)

I have an X-Press Pro bow press and I like it alot. It is expensive but I think it is worth the money.


----------



## Bluetick. (Sep 15, 2013)

I have a EZ Green. Awesome press. But knowing now what I didn’t know then, I’d have saved some money and bout a Synunm portable press. It’s seriously all I’d need for home use. Depends on how much you’re really gonna use a press though I guess.


----------



## Bluetick. (Sep 15, 2013)

https://www.lancasterarchery.com/synunm-portable-bow-press-30930.html


----------



## dondiego (May 23, 2020)

Are there any options for a portable or quick breakdown press? I don't have a shop or large workbench area.


----------



## Rangerrich (Oct 9, 2017)

I agree I could use a portable bow press to take to hunting camp


----------



## merlinron (Mar 23, 2020)

Bluetick. said:


> I have a EZ Green. Awesome press. But knowing now what I didn’t know then, I’d have saved some money and bout a Synunm portable press. It’s seriously all I’d need for home use. Depends on how much you’re really gonna use a press though I guess.


the thing is,.... once you own one,.... you realize you use it way more than you ever thought you needed one for. I built a inline slimline press for a whopping 45 bucks worth of materials and 20 bucks at a muffler shop for the welding. if you can run a hacksaw and a drill, you can make one for next to nothing. I mounted it to the wall of my bow room with two doubled up 1/4x1-1/4x12 inch corner brackets from Menards (four brackets make 2 mounting brackets that are 1/2 inch thick and solid as a rock). two lag-screws in two studs in the wall for the brackets and then I clamp the press to those brackets with a couple small C-clamps. I did it that way because I can then easily interchange the press and a draw board that clamps onto the brackets the same way. it works perfectly and I only need a small part of one wall of the room for both tools. whichever tool is not on the brackets gets stored under the brackets on a separate set of single corner brackets while not being used. it takes just a few seconds to change tools and is never a problem because time doesn't matter.


----------



## sbing (Jun 21, 2020)

Ez green work well
Fulcrum have good price for it


----------



## kfl0004 (Jun 24, 2020)

Good to know, thanks!


----------

